# UK Spouse Visa (FLRM) refusal decision overturned



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I received some amazing news today!
She received a letter from the Home Office stating that they were now able to verify her English Test results and that she will now be granted further leave to remain.
Obviously this is great news for us in that they have overturned this decision within 3 weeks and also more importantly that we now have a huge weight lifted from our shoulders, and we do not have to wait over 12 months for an appeal.
I want to say a huge thank you to this Expat Forum, we couldn't have done this without you. Thank you to all the people who supported us during this refusal period, when we knew we had done nothing wrong, and special thanks to Joppa for her faultless professionalism and knowledge in these matters. It surprised us that the Home Office had told us on the phone that decisions are not normally overturned and that the appeal process is the only route. We are unsure whether it was the good letters which Cambridge ESOL supplied/wrote, our own very clear detailed facts about what had happened, excellent advice from Expat Forum, or perhaps the letter which an MP wrote to the Home Office on our behalf stating that what had happened to us was very injust...or... Maybe it was a combination of all of the above.
We are just incredibly happy that common sense did prevail, and hopefully this will change the verification method within the system to allow for unique cases such as ours and help other people in similar circumstances?
We will be celebrating with friends tonight for sure.
Can we assume that we will receive a refund regarding the appeal?
Do we need to now cancel the appeal process as soon as possible? Can that be done online?
Also for those who do not know...
My wife received her passport back, but there is no Spouse Visa contained within, just a noted Home Office reference number, as apparently she will receive a card in the post (separate) which acts as her current UK Spouse Visa. I believe they issue this within 10 days and that this process is also quite new?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!

That's really a good news, you deserve it after all the mess they put you through over their pathetic reason. Best of luck to both of u.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should cancel the appeal, and try asking for the fees back though you may not get it.
BTW, last time I looked at myself, I was a male!


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks. I think the amazing thing is, we were able to defend ourselves in this rare situation because we were armed with knowledge gained quickly and easily on this forum. We were given very poor advice from all the immigration solicitors we spoke to. One of them wanted £1250 to make an oral appeal, stating that paper appeals rarely work (what a load of fear provoking rubbish!), another one wanted £4,000-£5,000 to represent us in what they described as a complex set of issues involved, and another one quoted my wife £10,000 to have this decision overturned by their very skilled legal team. can you believe that??? She actually hung up on that one. 
I have lost all faith in the legal profession after this issue.
We represented ourselves and it cost £80 to make an appeal. £80 which we may now also recover?
So in effect, zero cost. 
All thanks to this forum and our determined spirit of not giving up.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You should cancel the appeal, and try asking for the fees back though you may not get it.
> BTW, last time I looked at myself, I was a male!


I am so so sorry Joppa. I'm unsure why I had made the assumption about gender. Avatar's can be misleading. Thank you so much for your help in all this!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You should cancel the appeal, and try asking for the fees back though you may not get it.
> BTW, last time I looked at myself, I was a male!


hahah Joppa


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Whenever i say Joppa, i think of Big brother, i believe in Korea Oppa means big bro


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Pultet said:


> Whenever i say Joppa, i think of Big brother, i believe in Korea Oppa means big bro


I agree, same here


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

GREAT news! What a relief for you both!


----------

